# hho good vibes please work for my boy :'(



## serena2005 (9 February 2013)

I'm sorry, I know I only ever come on here to moan but my boy really needs your positive vibes.

My boy went down with colic last night he's now at the rvc going through surgery. It's his only chance and the vets given him 50%-70% chance.
It doesn't feel real


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (9 February 2013)

Huge hugs....hope your boy pulls through :-(  xxx


----------



## HorsesHavingFun (9 February 2013)

((((HHO vibes))))So sorry, hope he pulls through


----------



## Ashgrove (9 February 2013)

{{{{hugs}}}} for you and your boy.


----------



## JustKickOn (9 February 2013)

Fingers crossed x


----------



## MurphysMinder (9 February 2013)

Sending loads of positive vibes.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 February 2013)

Having been through colic only last week - but medically managed at home and fortunately fine now -you have all my sympathy.  It really is a horrible thing to go through.
<<<<<<<<<<vibes>>>>>>>>>>> for you both.


----------



## Dizzykizzy (9 February 2013)

hugs and vibes for you, what a terrible few hours you will be having. Hope he's through the worst very soon x xx


----------



## serena2005 (9 February 2013)

Thanks everyone. It's gonna be a long 4 hours waiting for news  has anyone got a horse that has been through this type of surgery? My boys 21


----------



## Emilieu (9 February 2013)

What a nightmare for you. Best vibes xx


----------



## janei (9 February 2013)

huge hugs for you and your boy, really hope he is alright x


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (9 February 2013)

Oh no  Soo sorry {{vibes and hugs}} hope he pulls through xxx


----------



## Undecided (9 February 2013)

Hugs for you and vibes to pony  have never (touch wood) been through colic with my own horse but with plenty of friend's horses (most pulled through), very scary. xx


----------



## Spottyappy (9 February 2013)

Hoping you receive the news you want,fingers crossed for you. I lost my old boy last year,but as a yearling,he had colic surgery at he RVC. Yours is in the best possible hands,and they will do all they can to make him well.
Thinking of you.


----------



## KVH (9 February 2013)

So sorry to hear this, sending vibes.


----------



## MrsMozart (9 February 2013)

Everything tightly crossed!


----------



## tallyho! (9 February 2013)

((((((Vibes))))))) come on pony, hang in there!!


----------



## pines of rome (9 February 2013)

Really hope your boy pulls through for you! x


----------



## serena2005 (9 February 2013)

Thank you all very much. The staff were all very impressive it was all hands on deck the minute he walked in.I know he's in the best place, I just hope he's strong enough 
I just love him, had him since he was a baby


----------



## Delicious_D (9 February 2013)

Oh thats crap! Loads of vibes from me, dee and b!


----------



## kppony (9 February 2013)

Fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## racebuddy (9 February 2013)

Keep strong , sending healing vibes !! Have a horse that regular colics a few times have had the lorry ready to go for sx but thankfully not needed it but horrible for them and owners , keep is updated , hope u hear something soon !!, x


----------



## Kamakazegirl (9 February 2013)

Oh no, fingers and hooves crossed that he makes it through and recovers well. Stay positive and let us know how he does. x


----------



## serena2005 (9 February 2013)

Your all so kind  2 hours to go


----------



## Sparkly Snowdrop (9 February 2013)

Hugs and huge vibes for your boy. x


----------



## HaffiesRock (9 February 2013)

A ton of healing vibes coming your way. I cant imagine how you must be feeling xx


----------



## Nari (9 February 2013)

Lots & lots of good vibes on the way, & loads of hugs & a shoulder to cry on for you too. I don't think I'll ever forget sitting up through the early hours waiting for the phine to ring to know if my lad had made it through colic surgery - I was a wreck & couldn't stop crying, shaking & throwing up. I really hope that in 6 months this all seems like  bad dream x


----------



## serena2005 (9 February 2013)

Nari, did your boy make it through ok?


----------



## palterwell (9 February 2013)

I hope everything goes well for your boy,I know exactly what it's like waiting for the phone to ring. Mine had surgery in May,he had a long recovery but he is enjoying life now.


----------



## Always_A_Moody_Mare (9 February 2013)

Fingers x'ed xx


----------



## Nari (9 February 2013)

Yes he did, & I've still got him 3.5 years later. It isn't hopeless &  lot more do recover nowadays, his was a relatively straightforward op as he didn't need any gut removing (vet was very on the ball & we got him to hospital as soon as she thought he wouldn't recover with drugs, thankfully the hospital was close too) but his breeding is such that apparently there was a higher risk of post anaesthetic muscle problems so I was a wreck for days bout that too on top of the op recovery.

Long term he's been fine, a few minor colics since but no major ones (frantically touches wood & crosses fingers). I'm not sure he returned to full strength with his schooling, but that may be as much due to me not having the heart to push him the way I used to - now every day is a bonus & he's a bit of a spoiled brat! 

I hope you hear some good news soon x


----------



## serena2005 (9 February 2013)

That'd very reassuring  my boy will have some gut removed. It's been over 3 hours and no phone call so hopefully its going well. The vet was very positive as he wasn't dehydrated and not Many signs of toxins.
After taking a blood sample from his abdomen she said part of the gut was dieing and getting him to surgery quickly would be his only chance


----------



## Nari (9 February 2013)

SomeoneI knew had her's operated on not long after Jim & that had gut removed - he's fine now too  

No news IS good news, though I know you desperately want them to call & say everything is good. Also be aware that they probably won't ring until he's out of recovery & back in his stable - the hospital gave me a rough idea how long the op would be & said they'd call as soon as they had news, when that time was well past & I still hadn't heard I panicked even more because I imagined all sorts of complications but it turns out they kept him in the recovery room longer as he's a big horse & they wanted him as well balanced and capable of walking as possible before moving him. I wish they'd warned me!


----------



## criso (9 February 2013)

I haven't had one operated there for colic but had two at the RVC for other operations and they are brilliant there so he couldn't be in better hands.

However they do seem a bit optimistic with timings and called me to say my horse has come round later than they estimated.  It's the worst feeling in the world though staring at the phone waiting .  Both times I cracked and called them.

Everything crossed that it goes well.


----------



## Bearsmum (9 February 2013)

Hope no news yet will be good news soon, hugs to you too.


----------



## Autumn sonnet (9 February 2013)

Wishing you all the best luck . 

I too have been on the end of a phone frantic for news ( mine went to Newmarket ) and can still remember cleaning the house like a whirling dervish , desparate for a distraction .  I do hope everything goes as well as possible.


----------



## Pippin79 (9 February 2013)

Fingers crossed and wishing you all the best, it's such a horrible thing to go through


----------



## serena2005 (9 February 2013)

Thanks everyone, its now been 4 hours patiently waiting.....


----------



## zigzag (9 February 2013)

Thinking of you x


----------



## RoughcutDiamond (9 February 2013)

Everything crossed.  Not been through it with my own(surgically anyway) but have sat for 5 hours through the night with friend at horsepital.  x


----------



## brighteyes (9 February 2013)

Many, many vibes x


----------



## Puddock (9 February 2013)

Another one thinking of you here, hope you get that phone call with good news soon x


----------



## serena2005 (9 February 2013)

You don't know how much your positive messages mean x
Some peole some how don't seem to understand there's a person writing this post who is on an emotional rollercoaster wondering if I made the right choice to put my poor pony through this horrific ordeal.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (9 February 2013)

So sorry sweetie.... He is in good hands. Sending your boy lots of )))))vibes((((((( Fingers hooves & paws crossed for you here xxx


----------



## Rachellouise1 (9 February 2013)

Sweetie, what an evening and a terrible ordeal for u. Hope he's ok, let us know we are rooting for u both xxx


----------



## Mariposa (9 February 2013)

Sending good vibes to you and your boy. Keep strong x


----------



## Dizzydancer (9 February 2013)

Huge vibes to your boy and huge hugs to you! What an awful wait- i hope you get a phone call soon. He is in best place for him x


----------



## ozpoz (9 February 2013)

Wishing you and your boy all the best.I hope you hear good news soon.
x


----------



## Nari (9 February 2013)

I wondered if I was doing the right thing too Serena, & there were times in his recovery & for about a year later when I still questioned if it was the right decision. I'd always said I wouldn't, but that night I looked in his eyes & I knew he was still fighting & this was his only chance, how could I give up if he hadn't? Oh God, I'm crying now, I'll never forget that night. You know you're boy, whatever the outcome the choice you made sending him into theatre was basd on what you know of him & believe is best for him - trust yourself xxx


----------



## serena2005 (9 February 2013)

:'( its getting all too much I'm ringing them


----------



## bouncing_ball (9 February 2013)

All crossed.


----------



## Nari (9 February 2013)

Everything crossed for you, I did that too. I'm not sure if they realise that every minute past the time they say feels like a year & it would be better for us if they just said it would ake longer than it's likely to x


----------



## Burmilla (9 February 2013)

Any news yet, Serena? You love your horse, you are doing the very best you can for him. Stay strong if you can. Lots of love n hugs for you and him.


----------



## criso (9 February 2013)

I had to make a decision to operate twice.

First one - the jury's whether it was the right thing to do. It didn't help the problem but the horse bounced back as if nothing had happened and loves the RVC, treats it like a 5 star hotel. So I don't  feel so bad about putting him through it.

Second - very routine op but needed a GA and wasn't going to resolve without so was a no brainer but that one was hit hard by the experience and wanted to come home as soon as poss.  That is current actually, he came home on monday.  He's dropped weight and will take a while before he's back to how he should be.

Both cases were situations where I could take some time making  the decision, can't imagine what it must be like to make that decision quickly as you have to do with colic where every second counts.


----------



## ELFSBELLS (9 February 2013)

Hope all goes well, fingers xd xx


----------



## Fjord (9 February 2013)

I do hope everything is ok x


----------



## karen_c (9 February 2013)

Fingers firmly crossed for good news...keep us posted when you can x


----------



## serena2005 (9 February 2013)

They wasn't pleased about the phone call as he hasn't fully come round, but the op went well he had a few hanging tangled fatty lumps that had twisted round his cut which had lost blood supply, which has now been removed.
The next 48 hour are critical and they have given him 70% survival.
He's far from out of the woods so I dunno if my tears are joy, relief or still worry... Maybe all 3 

U can't keep a good horse down! 

Thank you all so much for your support I can't wait to go and see him tomorrow, dunno how I'm gonna sleep tonight


----------



## Emilieu (9 February 2013)

At least you have spoken to them now. Try to get some sleep. Will keep fingers firmly crossed for him. Please let us know how he is tomorrow x


----------



## Dizzydancer (9 February 2013)

At least you have spoken to them. Try and get a few hours sleep- they will call with any news so you will wake. Let us no in morning how he is. Continue to keep fingers crossed for him


----------



## Nari (9 February 2013)

I'd guess all 3 x

70% odds of survival are good, so try to be reassured by that x

Now try to go & get some sleep, you're going to need it for the next few days because you'll be a bag of nerves with emotions all over the place. If you can't sleep then get a pillow & blanket, turn off the lights & lay on the sofa watching a film you like & know well - maybe you'll nod off but if you don't at least you'll get some rest. Look after yourself so you can be strong when you go & see him tomorrow, he'll need you at your best. In the meantime I'm sure I won't be the only one sending him more get well vibes.

Night night Serena x


----------



## suffolkmare (9 February 2013)

Have just read through this thread and feel emotionally drained with you, OP. I don't blame you for ringing them and glad he's come through the surgery. Fingers x'd for  a good recovery over the next hours and days and big hugs to you both.


----------



## Skipadeedooda (9 February 2013)

That is positive news, lets hope it continues. Everyone is rooting for him xx


----------



## serena2005 (9 February 2013)

xxx thanks again


----------



## Spring Feather (9 February 2013)

Best wishes to you and your horse, Serena.  

I've never had a horse go through colic surgery but I know quite a few people who have elected for their horse to go down this route.  Whatever decision you made would always have been the right one; in situations like this I genuinely believe that.  Your horse would not survive without the surgery and if you are prepared to put him through the surgery and deal with the aftercare, in the knowledge that he may or may not eventually return to his former glory, then either decision is the right one.  You have given him a chance that many others (myself included) would never offer, so my decision would be right for me.  Both decisions are polar opposites but neither are wrong.

Hope you enjoy seeing your boy tomorrow. xx


----------



## Nari (9 February 2013)

If, at a later date, you want to read about my lad & his recovery then look on my profile at threads started - I don't start many normally so they'll be easy to find. Not tonight though, tonight you need rest. Argh, I sound like your mummy!!!!!


----------



## Kamakazegirl (9 February 2013)

Glad the op went well- it must have if they are now saying 70 and it was 50-70 before. Try and get some sleep somehow. Good vibrato him for tonight, hopefully you've got a little fighter there! X


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (9 February 2013)

70% is good odds & at least the cause of the colic was found, good news but everything crossed here still that his recovery goes well. As others have said, try to get some rest as you need to stay well for him. Hugs to you xxx


----------



## horsesatemymoney (9 February 2013)

Big hugs OP, for you and your lad


----------



## starryeyed (9 February 2013)

Only just seen this but I have everything crossed for your boys recovery, will be thinking of you both - sending massive hugs your way xx


----------



## Amymay (9 February 2013)

++++++++ vibes xxxx


----------



## Diddleydoo (9 February 2013)

I'm crossing my fingers and sending HHO vibes to you and your boy.


----------



## FinnishLapphund (10 February 2013)

At least he's cleared the first fence, so to say, hope everything continues to go well.

(((Vibes))) and


----------



## Zerotolerance (10 February 2013)

Have only just seen this (via the insensitive old horse thread) so sorry I'm a bit slow offering my support. My HoL has had colic surgery twice. First time aged 19, pendunculated lipoma, 3 metres small intestine and ileum removed. Totally uphased by it - even put on 16 kg in hospital. No belly bands back then, just 35 staples in the incision. Recovery time consuming but uneventful. Had a few months stabled, but was going on walker or walking in hand 3x daily for 30mins/time. Then built up fitness with daily lunging, gradually increasing trot and canter work. Riding again after 6 months and returned to full competition (Aff showjumping).
Never had a sign of colic since, until end of 2012 (he'd never had colic before op time either) when it happened again. Vet did not see his age at 25 being an issue and thought we should give him every chance. Bing was dragging us to lorry as if he knew where to go! 
So off we went to horspital again (Bell this time as had moved too far from Arundel). When they opened him up the penduncular lipoma had returned - luckily his intestine sprang back into life when lipoma removed so didn't need a resection this time. 
Was ready to come home after just 4 days when he got a bizarre massive hock joint infection. This was more life threatening than the colic surgery - he had 2 further full anaesthetics in a few days, arthroscopy, hock flushed + about 6 standing hock flushes. Luckily he is very sensible about the 
anaesthetics and stays laying down for 2-3 hours until ready to get up. He's home and recuperating now. This time had a belly band which was like a giant corset with massive levering straps. Because of the hock infection he needed to be kept moving so was acually being turned out into a small paddock at the horspital just a couple of weeks after the colic surgery - and he continued this at home, so no real box rest this time. 
The waiting is the worst thing. The first time I just sat staring at the clock for hours - because mine lay down for so long in the recovery room they didn't call when I was expecting, but they have to wait until they're up and back in their box in case something dreadful happens when they're coming round.

IMO every case is different and only the individual horse's owner and vet can decide what is best for that horse. Sadly there is also a financial consideration as often the older horses won't be covered by insurance. Mine was £6k the first time and would have only been about £2.5k the second time, but the hock infection pushed it to £10k. 
As long as you believe you are doing what you feel is right for your horse that's what matters - you'll know your horse far better than someone merely commenting on a forum.
Hoping for the best outcome for you.


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

Zerotolerance- wow thank you, that's so great to read, its so reassuring to know your boy has been fine afterwards! 

Haven't heard any more news since last night, which is good, just waiting for 10am when I can go to see him.


----------



## palterwell (10 February 2013)

I'm sure it will cheer him up to see you this morning.Spend as much time as you can with him. I was thinking of him all night and hoping for the best outcome. If I had to make the decision again it would be the same one,you are the only person who knows what is the right thing for your horse. X


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

A quick update:
he's had a rough night, His heart rate is still really high and there are signs of toxins in his blood. Vet said he's looking bright this morning, the next 72 hours are going to be a major fight for him. 

Keep those fingers, hooves and paws crossed for him xxx


----------



## tallyho! (10 February 2013)

I also think the big fella will cheer up when he sees you. Still sending lots of vibes for the lad xxxx


----------



## palterwell (10 February 2013)

Fingers are crossed, I'll tell Mr T to cross his hooves.


----------



## pintoarabian (10 February 2013)

Hope he pulls through but it's always a worrying time. Last September, my 4 month old foal had colic surgery. The vets only gave her a 30% chance of recovery and she sailed through without a setback. They had to remove 19 feet of small intestine. As soon as she was on her feet, post surgery, she made straight for her mum and the milk bar. They had to muzzle her but she still managed to hoover up strands of hay through the slits until the vet taped over them with duct tape. 

Visits do help so stay strong and good luck.


----------



## Nari (10 February 2013)

Looking bright is good news, he's obviously not giving up. I'm sure a visit will cheer you both up, though you already sound a bit better this morning.

Take care, & please let us know how he is when you get back home. I'll be sending more get well vibes through the day x


----------



## cptrayes (10 February 2013)

I have all my fingers and toes crossed for him.


----------



## Marydoll (10 February 2013)

I think those are quite good odds 50-70% .
I hope he pulls through well for you, visit and spend as much time as you can a familiar face is good for everyone, people, horses, dogs you get the gist 
Having dealt with colic a few days ago at home, tubing did the trick, and same horse 2 yrs ago vet hospital and flooded with iv fluids for 4 days, i bl00dy hate the condition.


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

I know its awful, but I said good bye last night not expecting to see him. So the fact he's still with us is the main thing. I didn't want him dieing during the op. If its not ment to be I can still say good bye again and be with him, which is all iv ever wanted


----------



## Merrymoles (10 February 2013)

Only just seen this but everything crossed and hoping you're on your way to see him


----------



## Zerotolerance (10 February 2013)

Good luck today - hope he continues to fight!


----------



## SaharaS (10 February 2013)

best wishes & healing vibes from me & all my lot, paws,hooves & fingers crossed for you both. Always do what your gut tells you is right for YOUR horse..people on a forum do not have to live with the decision & equally don't know the horse/circumstances as you do. I put my 18month homebred filly thru a colic op for impaction & twist at Arundel due to a bad batch of horse feed that wiped out a Scottish stud of 17 mares & foals at the same time.she spent 10 days in intensive care having the tennis ball sized congealed mass burnt out chemically as they did everything they could in the op, but this bit was simply non accessible..the first two vets had thought nothing was wrong, I kept insisting till a lovely lady vet came out on day three..took one look at my face & told me to hitch the trailer up & get her to horspital, even before she'd got out of her car.She successfully survived it all. They will as others have said be far more advanced in their methods than they were in 2002 so deep breath & chin up..go give him a huge gentle hug and look after yourself xx


----------



## yellowdun (10 February 2013)

I really hope your boy continues his fight and pulls through. And remember, you gave him the best chance you could, regardless of the outcome. Don't beat yourself up, you love him and took a decision, with the vet, that could give him more  wonderful years with you.

I'm rooting for you both.


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

Back from our visit  he heard us walking through the yard and gave us a little whiny 
All though he's doing well and looking bright, his heart rate is higher than yesterday and high toxin levels. Vet is still positive but telling us not to get our hopes up, he could still go either way.
He's on a lot of medication and pain killers there really is nothing more they can do


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 February 2013)

Been following this story , though not posted yet fingers crossed.  I lost my pony to colic.  Hope Epona is looking out for him 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epona





.


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

That's really sweet than you x


----------



## Nicnac (10 February 2013)

Fingers & everything else crossed he carries on improving.  Lovely to read he whinnied when he heard you


----------



## blood_magik (10 February 2013)

Good news that he brightened when he saw you 

I lost my first boy to colic. I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## cavalo branco (10 February 2013)

he heard us walking through the yard and gave us a little whiny 

My eyes are filling reading that - very best of luck, you are in my thoughts x


----------



## Amaranta (10 February 2013)

Sorry am late to this thread, and posted on the insensitive one first, I did not realise that it was referring to an actual real life scenario.

Keeping everything crossed for you and your boy x


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

He whinnied when we left too


----------



## PeeGee (10 February 2013)

I'm glad he's looking bright today, keeping my fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## pipsqueek (10 February 2013)

Amaranta said:



			Sorry am late to this thread, and posted on the insensitive one first, I did not realise that it was referring to an actual real life scenario.

Keeping everything crossed for you and your boy x
		
Click to expand...

Neither did I, hoping he pulls through!


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

Thanks everyone, it means so much


----------



## Dizzydancer (10 February 2013)

Aw that's lovely. Hoping he continues T9 improve its a scary time not knowing.


----------



## racebuddy (10 February 2013)

Sending healing vibes , keep us updated x


----------



## PolarSkye (10 February 2013)

Have everything crossed for you - you must feel so helpless!  Will be thinking of you - please keep us posted.

P


----------



## cambrica (10 February 2013)

Really do have everything crossed for you and your boy. Wish I could wave that magic wand your way. 
I lost my mare last year to colic, it was so acute I had no option. Had I of had a choice I would have done anything in my power to save her. 
It is awful and I really hope he recovers well for you x x


----------



## Fjord (10 February 2013)

I'm glad you've had positive updates so far, everything is still firmly crossed x


----------



## Holly Hocks (10 February 2013)

Fingers and toes crossed for a good recovery


----------



## muckypony (10 February 2013)

Fingers crossed for you. He really is in the best place, I don't usually think too highly of vets in general, but the ones at rvc are fantastic - and so are their nurses, really dedicates and helpful  Which vet is dealing with your boy?

x


----------



## TheoryX1 (10 February 2013)

Sending plenty of HHO healing vibes your way.


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

Thank you, everyone there has just been brilliant!
Sarah is the lady that talks us through everything, we met one of the surgeons yesterday but brain was like a sieve and can't remember her name!

I know I don't have to but I don't want people to think this decision was made lightly. The vets didn't push us into the decision. As we were waiting for my other sister to arrive we had decided to pts, we went to say goodbye and asked everyone if we all thought was the right decision everyone had a change of heart, I was the only one that said I didn't think it was fair on him, he turned to me with his ears back and nudged me then turned away. I'm sure he was telling me he'd be ok.

I know not everyone would put their horse through this, and up untill yesterday I would have been one of those people, but I guess you don't know how you really feel untill your there.
After seeing him today I feel we have done the best for him, I don't think he was ready to go.


----------



## Wagtail (10 February 2013)

serena2005 said:



			Thank you, everyone there has just been brilliant!
Sarah is the lady that talks us through everything, we met one of the surgeons yesterday but brain was like a sieve and can't remember her name!

I know I don't have to but I don't want people to think this decision was made lightly. The vets didn't push us into the decision. As we were waiting for my other sister to arrive we had decided to pts, we went to say goodbye and asked everyone if we all thought was the right decision everyone had a change of heart, I was the only one that said I didn't think it was fair on him, he turned to me with his ears back and nudged me then turned away. I'm sure he was telling me he'd be ok.

I know not everyone would put their horse through this, and up untill yesterday I would have been one of those people, but I guess you don't know how you really feel untill your there.
After seeing him today I feel we have done the best for him, I don't think he was ready to go.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully he will be fine. I think you made the right decision for him.


----------



## muckypony (10 February 2013)

serena2005 said:



			Thank you, everyone there has just been brilliant!
Sarah is the lady that talks us through everything, we met one of the surgeons yesterday but brain was like a sieve and can't remember her name!

I know I don't have to but I don't want people to think this decision was made lightly. The vets didn't push us into the decision. As we were waiting for my other sister to arrive we had decided to pts, we went to say goodbye and asked everyone if we all thought was the right decision everyone had a change of heart, I was the only one that said I didn't think it was fair on him, he turned to me with his ears back and nudged me then turned away. I'm sure he was telling me he'd be ok.

I know not everyone would put their horse through this, and up untill yesterday I would have been one of those people, but I guess you don't know how you really feel untill your there.
After seeing him today I feel we have done the best for him, I don't think he was ready to go.
		
Click to expand...

No-one can ever say they would or wouldn't do something - you never know what you would do when put in the situation... I said I would never put my pony through surgery of any kind, yet I didn't think twice about doing it when I was put in the position or deciding - if my situation hadn't been so bad I would have done whatever it took for her as she would have coped. You know whats right for your horse, no one else can judge!! 

Hope the news continues to be positive x


----------



## ELFSBELLS (10 February 2013)

You made a decision on what you thought was right for your horse, nobody can judge you for that, I lost my boy to colic, I made the decision to have him pts, he had gone too far, he had had enough, he was 24, we do what we think is best for them, I hope you have a happy outcome, and he makes a swift recovery xx


----------



## sodapop (10 February 2013)

I hope your horse is making good recovery. I owned a mare that was struck down with colic because her breeders had never wormed her. It never entered into my mind not to send to her to Liverpool to try and save her. I didn't even realise there was such oposition to the procedure until I started using this forum. She coped remarkably well with the box rest and generally recovered well from the surgery. It is 7 years now since the op, I sold her but she has enjoyed her life with her present owner and I believe she has had a quality of life. I know your boy is older but if he was fit and well prior to the colic I don't think you should feel badly about potentially giving him another few years. I was absolutely devasted when my mare was ill so I appreciate your situation and wish you all the best.


----------



## julie111 (10 February 2013)

Hi, I do hope your boy is staying strong! You know your horse and did what you thought best for him, which is all any of us can do! Sending you and your boy positive vibes for a good recovery. x


----------



## Nari (10 February 2013)

Nothing more to add except you'll both be in my prayers & if you need anyone to talk to you can PM me & I'll send you my number. I'll warn you now that it's an emotional rollercoaster even when everything goes well, so please look after yourself don't be afraid to sit down & cry sometimes because although it won't change anything it does at least release some of the tension x


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

:'( keep going up and down, was feeling really positive, even went up the stable to tidy his box.
But my sister phoned rvc to see how he's doing, his heart rate is still really high and there's no change in his condition, they have upped his medicine dose. She asked if this is normal but they cannot answer as they explained every case is different. Feels like we are all sitting waiting for bad news :'(


----------



## Nari (10 February 2013)

It does depend on the horse though. Jim's heart rate never went up even in theatre, but his temperature kept soaring - sometimes he was so hot you could stand by him & feel the heat radiating off him. It scared me, but again the hospital weren't excessively concerned & said it was his body's way of dealing with it. Try not to panic, they do know what they're talking about & while you may love him to bits they do have his well being at heart too xxx


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

I know  
They are not making it a secret that they are concerned about his heart rate, they have explained its the toxins in his blood just hanging on to the hope the meds are doing their job and he doesn't suffer organ failure


----------



## spookypony (10 February 2013)

(((Vibes))) for his complete recovery!


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

Sister is with him now, still no change, I suppose no change is better than him getting worse 

Thank you for your continued support x


----------



## touchstone (10 February 2013)

Hope he continues to improve.  x


----------



## Bearsmum (10 February 2013)

Vibes, hugs, prayers all heading your way. Hope the love and attention he's getting work their magic.


----------



## Spit That Out (10 February 2013)

Thinking of you and I hope your lad is on the mend xx


----------



## kirstys 1 (10 February 2013)

Got everything crossed and thinking of you! xx


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

Vet has asked if we would consider him going back into surgery  we have said no. He's got 2 days to improve untill we call it a day, unless he goes down hill drastically.

:'( I just can't believe it


----------



## touchstone (10 February 2013)

I'm so sorry.    Let's hope he does improve in the next day or so, if not then you've done all you can for him.


----------



## Emilieu (10 February 2013)

I'm so sorry.  Hope he rallies around. You have done everything you could.xx


----------



## TallulahBright (10 February 2013)

Got everything crossed for you and your man x


----------



## lelly (10 February 2013)

So sorry to read about this. I really hope your boy pulls through. I will be thinking of you both. ((((((((((HUGS))))))))))


----------



## SmartieBean09 (10 February 2013)

Wishing you all the luck in the world.  Hope he pulls through xx


----------



## racebuddy (10 February 2013)

Sorry to hear about ur boy , any update from the vets tonight ? X


----------



## Luci07 (10 February 2013)

Mine had what seems to be a similiar colic operation over 25 years ago and made a 100% recovery. The real problem was him dropping weight so dramatically but I did get it back on.  Mine also kept colicing after his op but in his case, the vet felt he was stressing too much about being in a strange place. The only time he would not show symptoms was after a visit.  He was sent home with a lot of instructions and careful supervision but made it and I hope your story turns out like mine.


----------



## Fransurrey (10 February 2013)

I have everything crossed for your horse, Serena. Xx


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

racebuddy

Sorry to hear about ur boy , any update from the vets tonight ? X

They want to take him back to surgery.

Luci07-- I hope so too, but I'm not feeling too positive right now :'( struggling to hold it together


----------



## Luci07 (10 February 2013)

serena2005 said:



			racebuddy



Luci07-- I hope so too, but I'm not feeling too positive right now :'( struggling to hold it together
		
Click to expand...

So sorry Serena, I know you must be so desperately upset right now. I will really keep my figures crossed for you.


----------



## Marydoll (10 February 2013)

Why do they want to do more surgery Serena ?
I am crossing everything for your horse, what an awful worry for you


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

Because of the toxin in his blood, they said they are all ways unsure of how much intestine to take out once it has died but at the same time don't want to take too much. 
It's just a possibility but he's not going back in.
The toxin can all ready be causing laminitis. 
He's been through enough


----------



## magichorse (10 February 2013)

Sending lots of vibes. I truly hope that he pulls through xxx Take care xx


----------



## PolarSkye (10 February 2013)

serena2005 said:



			Vet has asked if we would consider him going back into surgery  we have said no. He's got 2 days to improve untill we call it a day, unless he goes down hill drastically.

:'( I just can't believe it
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry darling . . . hoping against hope that he rallies, but know that you will do right by him no matter what.  Thinking of you.

P


----------



## blood_magik (10 February 2013)

serena2005 said:



			Because of the toxin in his blood, they said they are all ways unsure of how much intestine to take out once it has died but at the same time don't want to take too much. 
It's just a possibility but he's not going back in.
The toxin can all ready be causing laminitis. 
He's been through enough
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to hear this - this is what happened to mine. I have everything crossed for you and your boy.


----------



## HaffiesRock (10 February 2013)

I am so sorry to read this  I have everything crossed that he musters up all his strength and turns the corner overnight. Cannot imagine how you are feeling right now. ((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))) xx


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

I'm dreading explaining this to my 7 year old daughter, she fell off riding him last week she was determined to get back on :'(


----------



## quirky (10 February 2013)

serena2005 said:



			I'm dreading explaining this to my 7 year old daughter, she fell off riding him last week she was determined to get back on :'(
		
Click to expand...

Children are surprisingly resilient. Yes, I'm sure she'll be gutted but she will be fine in the long run.
Hope your boy picks up.


----------



## Shysmum (10 February 2013)

OMG.  I have everything crossed for you, what a terrible thing to happen. I hope it works out for the best, (((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))


----------



## neddynesbitt (10 February 2013)

Keeping everything crossed for you  xx


----------



## Black_Horse_White (10 February 2013)

I really hope your boy pulls through, stay strong xx


----------



## RoughcutDiamond (10 February 2013)

Dismayed to read the latest. Everything crossed for him xx


----------



## racebuddy (10 February 2013)

Poor lad , dodnt blame u for
Not wanting a second sx , everything crossed he stays strong and pulls through the night , the fact he has come through the first sx shows he's   A fighter !! Keep strong and updated healing vibes ur way )))))))))


----------



## KVH (10 February 2013)

I have everything crossed, thinking of you.


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

http://m77.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/serena2005/IMG_2636.jp.html?o=1&newest=1

Not sure this will work


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

http://m77.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/serena2005/IMG_2633.jpg.html?o=2


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

http://m77.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/serena2005/IMG_2636.jpg.html?o=1


----------



## Black_Horse_White (10 February 2013)

He's lovely, come on lad pull through!


----------



## Spottyappy (10 February 2013)

Thinking of you.


----------



## Nari (10 February 2013)

He's gorgeous! 

I'm sending even more get well vibes, prayers & love for both of you, please God let there be a happy ending to this.


----------



## kirstys 1 (10 February 2013)

Loads of vibes and hugs to you both! xx


----------



## Mickle (10 February 2013)

I don't come on here very often but I am following your boy's story with every thing crossed.  My thoughts and everything else I can send are with you tonight xx


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

Mickle- thank you


----------



## risky business (10 February 2013)

Hope your boy pulls through!

As a positive, my pony has colic surgery (colon torsion) and she pulled through and made full recovery  that was 3 years ago and she's been a healthy happy pony since with no ill effects.


----------



## Kamakazegirl (10 February 2013)

What a cutie, love his mane! Have been thinking of you both, really hope he pulls through, he looks like a tough cookie. Come on boy you can do it. But if the worst happens (which I pray it doesn't) then you'll know you've done everything possible for him. Lots of vibes to you xx


----------



## risky business (10 February 2013)

Had colic surgery ** bloody phone!


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

risky business

Hope your boy pulls through!

As a positive, my pony has colic surgery (colon torsion) and she pulled through and made full recovery that was 3 years ago and she's been a healthy happy pony since with no ill effects.

I really do hope my boy has the same outcome, he very much enjoys life he's never been ill


----------



## risky business (10 February 2013)

Same with my Amey, she was always so healthy and never had a problem before that day?.. Was so out of the blue! But she's tough as nails and I'm praying your boy is the same. 

Your doing all you can, sending you best wishes. X


----------



## Spring Feather (10 February 2013)

I'm sorry Serena.  I think we all need to remember there are many types of colic surgery and I think Serena's boy has had to have some gut removed?  That is one of the more serious surgical procedures in colic surgery if I recall, and it's often the secondary problems which get in the way of their recovery.  I DO sincerely hope he pulls through Serena xx


----------



## Burmilla (10 February 2013)

So sorry you, your lovely horse and your family are going through such a dreadful time. Positive and loving vibes for all of you. xxxx


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

He had 6ft removed. 
Thank you all for your support and kind words xx


----------



## dunthing (10 February 2013)

Sending you and your boy all the strongest vibes we can muster. Get well soon gorgeous boy.


----------



## Billabongchick (10 February 2013)

Hope he pulls through. Sending lots of love; I lost my first horse to colic/intestinal worm damage op so I know what you're going through with the waiting. She was only 15 and I still have a box of letters from all the kids that rode her on working livery writing lovely things about how she taught them to jump or was their favourite. She was a beautiful Selle Francais ex showjumper, a toddler could handle her and I still miss her now 15 years on... Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## PeterNatt (10 February 2013)

I am thinking of you and wish your horse a speedy recovery.  Your horse is in good hands and they will do whatever they can to ensure a good outcome.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 February 2013)

So sorry there isn't better news.  It's the waiting that's the worst, isn't it?

Whatever happens, you will know that you tried to do the best for him as you saw it at the time.  Fingers crossed that he rallies overnight.
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Vibes for you all>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## SaharaS (10 February 2013)

For every raindrop out there tonight..a million positive vibes winging their way to you...(hec we might as well try to chanel it into something good!) everything still very much crossed for positive news. He is very beautiful xx


----------



## serena2005 (10 February 2013)

Your all making me cry! Lol its stupid how much u can love an old nag!


----------



## Amaranta (10 February 2013)

Not stupid at all Serena

Am still sending vibes x


----------



## ralph and maverick (10 February 2013)

Just read the whole thread and really wishing you well and your boy a full recovery.
Can't imagine how you must be feeling!
Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Bennions Field (10 February 2013)

Serena, my boy who was 17 at the time had exactly the same thing as your lovely lad, I found him with colic in the morning about 8am, localvets sent him to leahurst within 2 hours of me finding him, he was I. Surgery about 2 hours later and had penundulating lypomas (not sure on spelling) too, he had 6ft of small intestine removed, and also had increased heart rate for 48 hrs after, they looked after him withmeds untill he started to improve during day 3, he's 17h so a big boy, but he continued to improve over the comming days, he came home after 7 days but went back after another 2  I thought my world was ending, I had bred him myself and it was only 4 days after I had lost my dad to cancer, so I truly know how awful you are feeling   keep feeling positive, all the time he's hanging inthere he's in with a great chance , Oliver is 4 years post surgery now and although he's had an od  bout of grumbling v mild colic he's been fine and soon thrived after the healing started /finished - he's 22 this year and I don't regret the decision at all now

I hope to hear some v posive news over the comming days of how he's improving, all the very best ((((vibes)))) for your lovely boy and just as importantly for you


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (11 February 2013)

everything crossed here still. sending healing vibes, prayers & hugs x


----------



## serena2005 (11 February 2013)

Bennions Field- that gives me some hope  I don't suppose you remember what his heart rate was? My boys is over 80bpm it was around 70-75bpm before the op.
I think if the phone call this morning is no change again we will give him another day.
Got to go to work today so won't get to see him till later


----------



## magichorse (11 February 2013)

Just logged on to check this thread before I leave for work.  Continued thoughts and prayers to you all.  I pray that today brings positive news xxx


----------



## serena2005 (11 February 2013)

That's so lovely  thank you so much xxx


----------



## HazyXmas (11 February 2013)

Keeping everything crossed for good news tonight xxx


----------



## palterwell (11 February 2013)

Hope he has a better day today. X


----------



## pines of rome (11 February 2013)

Hope he is still fighting, feel awful for you! xx


----------



## kty82 (11 February 2013)

Hi serena sending best wishes from Malaysia whilst on hols. Been following ur thread. Thinking of u and sending healing vibes to ur lovely boy xx


----------



## Burmilla (11 February 2013)

Another one who has checked into the thread before scuttling off to work. Hang in there Serena and hope the day's news is good. Lotsa love and good vibes for you and Superhorse! Gxxx


----------



## Holly Hocks (11 February 2013)

Glad to read he's still hanging on in there.


----------



## PeeGee (11 February 2013)

Hope you have better news today.
Will be thinking of you both.


----------



## OldNag (11 February 2013)

Sending lots of healing vibes through the ether... keep fighting, lad xx


----------



## Emilieu (11 February 2013)

Hope he has a better day today xx


----------



## Bennions Field (11 February 2013)

Sorry S, can't remember his heart rate, it was a hideous few days, I was still realling from loosing dad, so wasn't really with it fully at the time, Oliver really was the final straw! 

I'm sure you will get a turnaround today and some news he's improving


----------



## Montyforever (11 February 2013)

Only just read this, it's pretty much my worst nightmare  huge hugs and vibes to you and your horse, I really hope he pulls through and don't feel bad about putting him through this, even if the worst happens you gave him every chance you possibly could xx


----------



## Nari (11 February 2013)

Still thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Merrymoles (11 February 2013)

Hope he's had a good night and still keeping everything crossed and beaming those vibes across the ether.


----------



## Hovis_and_SidsMum (11 February 2013)

Only just read this and am sending healing vibes towards you with all my might.


----------



## Bertolie (11 February 2013)

Have just caught up with this thread, sending you and your gorgeous boy loads of healing vibes and big hugs. Hope he has had a good night and is still fighting.


----------



## Wagtail (11 February 2013)

Sending positive vibes. I know exactly what you are going through.


----------



## YasandCrystal (11 February 2013)

He's gorgeous - heartwrenching story. Sending him the best positive vibes - he sounds like a real fighter <<<<hugs>>>>>


----------



## serena2005 (11 February 2013)

Morning update:

Heart rate has slightly lower not nor


----------



## serena2005 (11 February 2013)

Normal but its better. 
Bad news he's started refluxing, which is really bad  sister going to see him at 12


----------



## maree t (11 February 2013)

I have been watching and waiting for good news. 
I so hope that he recovers for you.


----------



## 056775 (11 February 2013)

Big hugs for you pony and sister xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## OscarandPenny (11 February 2013)

I can't even think about what you must be going through Sioux blubbing. I really hope he shows improvement today and pulls through. Thoughts are with you


----------



## micramadam (11 February 2013)

Serena I am sitting here (at work) with tears rolling down my face thinking of you. I know exactly how you are feeling at this moment as my girl has been in the University Veterninary Hospital for almost 3 weeks now. We are hoping that the treatment they started on Saturday will do the trick otherwise we will also be facing surgery. Trouble is they don't know what they will find. worst case is they open her up and then decide it is not worth bringing her back round. 
It's the uncertainty of it all 
Big big hugs to you and your boy and hope the next update is a postive one.


----------



## MrsNorris (11 February 2013)

What an awful time of it you've had OP, feel very sad for you and your boy. Hope you get some better news today xxx


----------



## serena2005 (11 February 2013)

micramadam

It's just awful waiting. Your stuck in limbo, you don't want them to suffer any more, but you don't want to give up too soon. 

I hope your girl keeps fighting x its just heartbreaking


----------



## serena2005 (11 February 2013)

http://m77.photobucket.com/albumvie...LmZhY2Vib29rXy01MzA1NDU4MzkuanBn.jpg.html?o=0


----------



## serena2005 (11 February 2013)

My sister said he looks better than last night!
The vibes are working!


----------



## Emilieu (11 February 2013)

Then have some more  (((((vibes)))))) lovely pic x


----------



## meandmrblue (11 February 2013)

Vibes from me too


----------



## Nicnac (11 February 2013)

Here are some  more positive (((((((((((((((((vibes))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## touchstone (11 February 2013)

Hoping he has a better day today. x


----------



## kirstys 1 (11 February 2013)

Still thinking of you! xx


----------



## PolarSkye (11 February 2013)

serena2005 said:



			My sister said he looks better than last night!
The vibes are working! 

Click to expand...

Good to hear .  Keep it up big lad . . . 

P


----------



## serena2005 (11 February 2013)

Heart rate has gone down to 50bpm. As long as his intestines start working he should be in the clear!

Can't tell u how happy I am!!


----------



## Cadburys_addict (11 February 2013)

Also sending MASSIVE positive vibes from me too!

Have been following your thread and I hope that your lovely lad gets better very soon....


----------



## RoughcutDiamond (11 February 2013)

Brilliant news, may his recovery continue apace! x


----------



## Black_Horse_White (11 February 2013)

Brilliant!!! Long may it continue, come on brave boy keep fighting


----------



## Cheiro1 (11 February 2013)

Brilliant news Serena - Lots of vibes for continued improvement!


----------



## Amymay (11 February 2013)

Great update, love xx


----------



## Zerotolerance (11 February 2013)

Keeping everything crossed that the good news continues.


----------



## Kamakazegirl (11 February 2013)

What brilliant news. The pic of him jumping is lovely. More vibes to you both, hope he continues to improve


----------



## Emilieu (11 February 2013)

Oh I'm so pleased. C'mon gut!


----------



## serena2005 (11 February 2013)

Emilieu

Oh I'm so pleased. C'mon gut!


Lol iv never wanted him to have a poo so desperately!


----------



## SaharaS (11 February 2013)

EVERYTHING crossed..keep fighting boy, we'd all love some poo's please xxx


----------



## PonyFeet10 (11 February 2013)

I have everything crossed for you and your boy, he is a stunner! 

You've done what you think is best so all my vibes your way. Sounds like he is doing much better


----------



## meesha (11 February 2013)

Been thinking of you today, sending vibes - come on ... poo !!


----------



## serena2005 (11 February 2013)

Off to see Zeus!


----------



## MileAMinute (11 February 2013)

What an emotional rollercoaster for you all. I've read this from first page to last and feel like I've shared the journey with you and am rooting for the little guy!

Keep us posted if/when you can. Don't forget to look after yourself too and get plenty to eat and rest xx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (11 February 2013)

Sending you more <<<<<<<<<vibes>>>>>>> for his continued improvement.
He really is a gorgeous looking lad.


----------



## Burmilla (11 February 2013)

Come on, Zeus - POO! More healing and energising vibes coming your way! xx


----------



## Nari (11 February 2013)

Excellent news  And to think I was scared to open this thread in case it was bad news, I should have more faith!

Since they seem to be helping then here's a load more get well vibes xxx


----------



## magichorse (11 February 2013)

More <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<vibes>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Keep fighting, lovely Lad xxx


----------



## julie111 (11 February 2013)

Fantastic news, I hope he continues to make excellent progress, he is beautiful and a fighter)) x


----------



## serena2005 (11 February 2013)

Zeus was pleased to see us  gave us his usual neigh hello 
Nudging us to see what we had in our pockets. Nice to see a bit of his character back 
The vet that did the surgery came to see him, said he was quite worried about him yesterday, but is pleased he's picked up a bit today.
Now his heart rate is coming down they are going to slowly reduces his medication and try a few handfuls of feed tonight.

It's all done to his intestines now, he has to do a poo before Wednesday!


----------



## Fjord (11 February 2013)

Great progress, fingers crossed for poo! x


----------



## ralph and maverick (11 February 2013)

Brilliant news, glad to hear he is on the mend. Roll on that poo!!

More (((((((vibes))))))) coming your way xx


----------



## HaffiesRock (11 February 2013)

Excellent news! Poo vibes winging their way to you! xx


----------



## angelish (11 February 2013)

thats great news  
fingers crossed for a poo


----------



## Holly Hocks (11 February 2013)

Sending 5h!tty vibes........ (in a good way of course!)


----------



## Emilieu (11 February 2013)

Mugging for treats is always a good sign


----------



## serena2005 (11 February 2013)

Holly Hocks

Sending 5h!tty vibes........ (in a good way of course!)

Lol

 Emilieu

Mugging for treats is always a good sign

Yes he's very hungry now, keeps grinding his teeth


----------



## tallyho! (11 February 2013)

C'mon poo... show yourself!!! ((((vibes)))


----------



## serena2005 (11 February 2013)

He's got a little fan base too! Even the security men know him!


----------



## ELFSBELLS (11 February 2013)

Great news, sending vibes for a poo !! X


----------



## serena2005 (11 February 2013)

Makes me smile every time


----------



## Kamakazegirl (11 February 2013)

Not to mention all his followers on here!


----------



## Diddleydoo (11 February 2013)

More vibes coming your way.  C'mon fella, a little poo will make us all very happy


----------



## serena2005 (11 February 2013)

Kamakazegirl

Not to mention all his followers on here!

 you've all kept me sain


----------



## Marydoll (11 February 2013)

Thumbs up for your boy


----------



## suffolkmare (11 February 2013)

So glad to hear he's improving and looking for treats  now sending vibes, hugs and wishes for poo! He's a gorgeous boy and lovely pics prove it.


----------



## m1stify (12 February 2013)

Glad to hear the news


----------



## Zerotolerance (12 February 2013)

The waiting is just so nerve wracking! It took the full 48 hours for mine to poo after his first tiny bran mash - was almost worse than the waiting during surgery! We worry while they just get annoyed by the tiny portions of food allowed!
When we were there last time one poor girl's horse (another 20+ boy) had been badly refluxing and had a second surgery. She was convinced he wouldn't get better, so when he did his first poo and she wasn't there we were even taking photos of the poo to show her! (He did recover by the way)


----------



## magichorse (12 February 2013)

Continued thoughts and prayers for today xxx


----------



## serena2005 (12 February 2013)

It's taking me ages to write this post coz I keep crying! 

What ever you lot do its bloody amazing! Zeus has made massive progress! He's done 3 poos!! They are taking him off fluids and gonna start feeding him!!

I was scared to answer the phone earlier, had convinced myself it would be bad news! 
I can't tell u how happy I am! Can't wait to see him later!


----------



## be positive (12 February 2013)

I am so pleased to read this latest news, brilliant


----------



## Merrymoles (12 February 2013)

Fantastic news - very pleased for you! Give him a hug from all of us when you go to see him. Lovely to hear good news on a grey day.


----------



## weesophz (12 February 2013)

excellent new serena, chuffed to bits for you


----------



## Delicious_D (12 February 2013)

Fab news


----------



## Billabongchick (12 February 2013)

This is great news; I hope his recovery continues!


----------



## palterwell (12 February 2013)

I'm so pleased for you,give him an extra hug from me he really is stunning


----------



## Rachellouise1 (12 February 2013)

Fab news!!! He's hopefully turned a corner xx


----------



## crabbymare (12 February 2013)

Thats great news, hope the improvement continues and that he is able to turn his bed into a pooey mess very soon


----------



## Gracie21 (12 February 2013)

fantastic


----------



## Diddleydoo (12 February 2013)

serena2005 said:



			What ever you lot do its bloody amazing! Zeus has made massive progress! He's done 3 poos!!
		
Click to expand...



Well in that case.  MORE VIBES

And you look after yourself too serena2005


----------



## Black_Horse_White (12 February 2013)

He's one tough cookie, I'm so pleased for you and your family. Well done Zeus


----------



## tallyho! (12 February 2013)

Magic indeed. Glad to hear some good news


----------



## serena2005 (12 February 2013)

3 or 4 poos in a night is pretty normal for him, he's rather clean! So considering he hadn't eaten since Friday night its amazing!


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 February 2013)

Nothing like a good poo to excite us horsey people.  I am so pleased for you and I hope he continues to improve and you can bring him home soon.

Very best wishes and good luck. Alice


----------



## ozpoz (12 February 2013)

3 poos!  Fab!
Hope he continues to make good progress. x


----------



## Shysmum (12 February 2013)

Such brilliant news !!


----------



## meesha (12 February 2013)

yipeeeeee, hooray for the poo !

Go Zeus !


----------



## pines of rome (12 February 2013)

So pleased for you! xx


----------



## Bearsmum (12 February 2013)

Fantastic news, so so pleased. I always hate opening threads like this in case there's bad news.
Will keep the vibes coming until he's home and safe.

JDx


----------



## risky business (12 February 2013)

Yay! Glad to hear he's on the mend 

He's a tough cookie!


----------



## lelly (12 February 2013)

So pleased Zeus has poo'd   it's funny how poo can excite so many people. I am really pleased for you, I hope he is on the mend now. X


----------



## Emilieu (12 February 2013)

I logged on chanting poo poo poo in my head  yipee!


----------



## serena2005 (12 February 2013)

Emilieu

I logged on chanting poo poo poo in my head yipee!


Lol!! I sang him a poo song last night


----------



## Zerotolerance (12 February 2013)

So pleased to hear this! You do realise you'll be obsessed with his poo forever more now! 
The funniest thing with mine was that in the first 16 years that I owned him he never, ever, pooed in public! Wouldn't poo out on a hack - would always wait until he got home, no matter how long we were out and would only poo in the lorry at a show. After his first colic surgery he pooed anywhere and everywhere and has done ever since! Really odd!!


----------



## RoughcutDiamond (12 February 2013)

Yippee!  More brilliant news.  Well done that boy!  My lad had gassy colic with runny poo in December, non-horsey people really can't comprehend the excitement that a good poo can prompt!! x


----------



## Nicnac (12 February 2013)

Fantastic news - there are times when your day is full of s*&t and it's a good day


----------



## Fransurrey (12 February 2013)

Fab news, Serena. I thought of him when I pooed today, so like to think I did my bit. Thought the vibes would be strongest, then.


----------



## serena2005 (12 February 2013)

Fransurrey

Fab news, Serena. I thought of him when I pooed today, so like to think I did my bit. Thought the vibes would be strongest, then.

Lmao!

Off to see my boy!,


----------



## KVH (12 February 2013)

Fantastic news.


----------



## Nari (12 February 2013)

I'm so pleased for you, this is wonderful news


----------



## Nari (12 February 2013)

Zerotolerance said:



			So pleased to hear this! You do realise you'll be obsessed with his poo forever more now! 
The funniest thing with mine was that in the first 16 years that I owned him he never, ever, pooed in public! Wouldn't poo out on a hack - would always wait until he got home, no matter how long we were out and would only poo in the lorry at a show. After his first colic surgery he pooed anywhere and everywhere and has done ever since! Really odd!!
		
Click to expand...

Ever since his colic surgery Jim has let me know he's pooed by kicking the door & demanding a feed, it seems he quickly associated pooing with being allowed to eat & is keen that I don't forget the link!


----------



## serena2005 (12 February 2013)

http://m77.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/serena2005/utf-8BSU1BRzEyODkuanBn.jpg.html?o=0

And a little smile from Zeus 
http://m77.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/serena2005/utf-8BSU1BRzEyOTIuanBn.jpg.html?o=1

He might be coming home at the weekend!


----------



## HaffiesRock (12 February 2013)

Wooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo! XxXxXx


----------



## ELFSBELLS (12 February 2013)

Fantastic !!!!


----------



## magichorse (12 February 2013)

Absolutely brilliant!  Just wonderful news!


----------



## PonyFeet10 (12 February 2013)

Excellent news!! So happy for you


----------



## Domino8212 (12 February 2013)

lots of lucky horseshoes!!!!! 

 what a nightmare- sure he'll pull through xxxxx


----------



## Black_Horse_White (12 February 2013)




----------



## Fluffy bunny (12 February 2013)

Im so pleased for you  you must be over the moon x


----------



## serena2005 (12 February 2013)

Yep wandering around with a big  stupid grin on my face!


----------



## Bertolie (12 February 2013)

So pleased to hear this.  Hoping Zeus continues to improve and you get to bring him home soon x


----------



## Shysmum (12 February 2013)

can we have a pic of the lad, or have I missed it ?


----------



## serena2005 (12 February 2013)

http://m77.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/serena2005/utf-8BSU1BRzEyODkuanBn.jpg.html?o=0

Zeus smiling 

http://m77.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/serena2005/utf-8BSU1BRzEyOTIuanBn.jpg.html?o=1

We have come a long way from this...
http://m77.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/serena2005/utf-8BSU1BRzEyNzYuanBn.jpg.html?o=4

http://m77.photobucket.com/albumvie...ZhY2Vib29rXy0xNTE1MDM1NzU1LmpwZw.jpg.html?o=3


----------



## Cadburys_addict (12 February 2013)

am so happy for you!!!


----------



## Spring Feather (12 February 2013)

I'm pleased he's doing so well


----------



## serena2005 (12 February 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Pinkatc (12 February 2013)

Just read this thread beginning to end with my fingers crossed - got a very strange look from my husband when I said 'Yay! He pooed!" Glad he's doing better, handsome chap x


----------



## serena2005 (12 February 2013)

Pinkatc

Just read this thread beginning to end with my fingers crossed - got a very strange look from my husband when I said 'Yay! He pooed!" Glad he's doing better, handsome chap x

Lol I can't believe what's happened this week feels like a bad dream. Can't wait to have him home


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 February 2013)

gr8 news, so happy for you and him


----------



## Fjord (12 February 2013)

So pleased he is getting better.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (12 February 2013)

So, so pleased!


----------



## poiuytrewq (12 February 2013)

not read all posts but the last ones sound like the news I'd been hoping for for you!


----------



## karen_c (12 February 2013)

Just caught up, so pleased for you - fingers crossed we'll be seeing photos of him settling back in at home this weekend!


----------



## Autumn sonnet (12 February 2013)

Oh fantastic news ! So so pleased for you .


----------



## el_Snowflakes (12 February 2013)

Judging by the posts in this page he's doing well. So pleased for u


----------



## suffolkmare (12 February 2013)

So glad it's good news/ good poos today! He'd better be allowed home soon before he lets his fame go to his head! Give him a hug from me, and have one yourself, hope he continues to recover well


----------



## Kamakazegirl (12 February 2013)

Woooooooo! Brilliant news, hope he continues recovering well so you can bring him home. Go Zeus!


----------



## Zerotolerance (12 February 2013)

So pleased he's continuing to progress. Love the pictures, especially the smilin' one!


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (13 February 2013)

Yipppppeeee for pooh :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D Just caught up with the latest news.  So so pleased for Zeus xx


----------



## serena2005 (13 February 2013)

Just when you think the rollercoaster has finished!!!

Vets are worried he's not drinking,  he was really quite last night and doesn't like being touched.
He can be a grumpy old man but he'd never say no to a scratch!


----------



## pines of rome (13 February 2013)

Sorry to hear that Serena, what a worry, hope its just a blip and he improves again! xx


----------



## be positive (13 February 2013)

serena2005 said:



			Just when you think the rollercoaster has finished!!!

Vets are worried he's not drinking,  he was really quite last night and doesn't like being touched.
He can be a grumpy old man but he'd never say no to a scratch! 


Click to expand...

You may not have seen my recent posts regarding my horse not drinking following a stay in hospital, not colic, there are numerous suggestions some have worked we are 5 weeks on and he is still not drinking properly ulcers are now suspected because of the stress, drugs and lack of food, worth a thought but do try some flavoured water, sugar beet was most popular. 

I hope he feels better when you next see him.


----------



## meesha (13 February 2013)

poor chap, sending more healing vibes... fiingers crossed he is just having a "bad day" maybe they have reduced the pain relief and he is feeling it all a bit more.

Hoping he is home soon xx


----------



## serena2005 (13 February 2013)

Be positive- thank you I will be asking lots of questions when I go tonight, its good to have some understanding of why he might not be drinking x


----------



## serena2005 (13 February 2013)

They haven't reduced pain relief, just the fluids


----------



## be positive (13 February 2013)

serena2005 said:



			Be positive- thank you I will be asking lots of questions when I go tonight, its good to have some understanding of why he might not be drinking x
		
Click to expand...

Keep asking them, if you can take something with you to try in the water do so, it may help and at this stage there is nothing to lose, ulcers can come on really quickly the pain relief will not help although he obviously needs it, get them really thinking on what to do, not just waiting for him to drink. My vet told me it was "all in his head" while I felt there was a reason and kept pushing for a solution which I hope I have found.


----------



## Wagtail (13 February 2013)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear the latest. How is his heart rate now? Is it still better than after the op? Sending good vibes for you and your boy xx


----------



## serena2005 (13 February 2013)

They haven't mentioned his heart rate on the phone, they said he's been a little breathless but he does suffer with asthma


----------



## Amaranta (13 February 2013)

Oh bless him, here's hoping this is just a minor setback x


----------



## Zerotolerance (13 February 2013)

Can remember mine not drinking much when he came off the drip. He was having tiny sloppy bran mashes and minute amounts of soaked hay plus in hand grazing, so the opinion was that he just
 wasn't thirsty. 
Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## serena2005 (13 February 2013)

He's just getting a handful of haylage every 2 hours.


----------



## palterwell (13 February 2013)

When Mr T had his op he was given handfuls of cut grass to start with. He was at Rossdales and everybody started with grass and bran mash so plenty of moisture. Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## micramadam (13 February 2013)

Hi Serena, 
Hope to hear about the blip in his recovery. I'm sure he'll start to drink before long. Second the flavouring the water bit. 
Keep fingers crossed for you and Ruby waves a hoof to say HI to Zeus.


----------



## PeeGee (13 February 2013)

Hope this is a minor setback and he is soon drinking.
Lots of get well vibes on the way.


----------



## serena2005 (13 February 2013)

He's getting fluids tonight through a tube, he was very grumpy tonight and didn't like being touched.
He kept nodding his head sharply when he was trying to doze and fidgiting (sp??) Around on his feet.
Not a happy pony


----------



## Burmilla (13 February 2013)

Lots more healing vibes sent to him and hugs to you. Keep going, both!


----------



## SaharaS (13 February 2013)

Another one for grass & mash (warm & very soupy) if you are allowed - After my filly had her op for impaction & twist,she spent 10 further days in intensive care having the rest chemically burnt out then she started off with literally 10 mouthfuls of grass, or hand picks fed immediately.We then progressed to allowing her to go for in hand strolls & picks for 10 lengths of the lead up area..which happened to have lovely fresh grass at either end. We then progressed to ten min walks & picks..the grass with gentle movement & leg stretches not only kick started her system and lots of little poos..but perked her up in spirit too..something to think about..I know very few people enjoy being on enforced bed rest let alone hospital, so it acted like her wide screen tv. Sometimes the really simple obvious things are missed when vets are concentrating on other aspects..some vets will recoil at the mere suggestion..others fully & whole heartedly agree, its totally down to who you get as much as the individual circumstances..difficult if they are attached to fluids, but so worth asking them if you can give him some - sometimes its the little boost they need. Hugs for you & Zeus, I hope the morning brings good news xxx


----------



## lurcher98 (14 February 2013)

How is Zeus today ?


----------



## racebuddy (14 February 2013)

Hi any update ? X


----------



## serena2005 (14 February 2013)

Thanks for asking how he is, been so busy with work haven't had time to update!

He's still the same today. We are taking him some haylage as he's not keen on theirs. He was given fluids last night but no improvement. 
They mentioned they are going to reduce his meds but I can't see how that's going to improve his mood! 
Hopefully he's had a better day.  poor boy. He copes well with box rest but I think the fact he's got bars on the door he probably hasn't seen another horse since Saturday and the lights are on 24/7 he's just pee'd off with it all.


----------



## racebuddy (14 February 2013)

Hope he picks up for u ?, update us when u have been x


----------



## LauraWheeler (14 February 2013)

Hope he has a better day today. xx


----------



## lurcher98 (14 February 2013)

Keeping everything crossed for a happier boy tonight x


----------



## tallyho! (14 February 2013)

Ugh hospital food is always the same everywhere you go


----------



## micramadam (14 February 2013)

Can imagine he's pee'd off with looking at the same 4 walls.  Hope he starts to pick up soon.


----------



## Merrymoles (14 February 2013)

Still keeping everything crossed that Zeus is brighter tonight. Hugs


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 February 2013)

Hoping that he's feeling  bit better tonight.  She wasn't as ill as Zeus but when my mare stopped eating and drinking during her colic last week, we got her eating again by giving her a tiny amount of very well soaked grassnuts (soup).


----------



## Burmilla (14 February 2013)

Fingers, toes and everything else crossed, vibes and cyber hugs winging their way over to you and Zeus. Lots of love and continued strength to you, your sister and Zeus. xxx


----------



## poiuytrewq (14 February 2013)

Been following this thread and hoping for the best for you. What a shame he's not great right now.
Ive not read it all so this may be the stupidest comment but could you take him home or is he too vet dependant?
Totally different I know but I was ill and hospitalized a few years back and after a week I signed myself out as I just couldn't get better there anymore- I was able to sleep and rest in my own place and felt better in no time, could it be the same for horses? 
Like I say probably not a realistic suggestion but i'll be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed- What a lucky horse he is to have an owner like you xxxx


----------



## racebuddy (14 February 2013)

Any news on ur little man tonight x


----------



## Emilieu (14 February 2013)

I keep checking for an update. Hope he is ok x


----------



## maree t (14 February 2013)

thinking of you, keep checking for updates.....


----------



## magichorse (14 February 2013)

maree t said:



			thinking of you, keep checking for updates.....
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  Hope he's on the mend x


----------



## Kamakazegirl (14 February 2013)

More vibes to you and zeussy! Hope he's doing better  x


----------



## serena2005 (15 February 2013)

poiuytrewq - Ive not read it all so this may be the stupidest comment but could you take him home or is he too vet dependant?

He's still in intensive care on quite a lot of medication. They are slowly taking him off and there has been talk of him possibly coming home this weekend.

Thanks everyone for thinking of us, he's very much the same all though he seemed pleased about the haylage 

I asked about him being allowed out for a walk but she said he's not been out, due to the fact the weather hasn't been great and the grass is covered with snow. 

He's "as expected" so I guess that's good. The vet that was there last night had been dealing with the emergency that had just arrived so she didn't have up todate info about him. 
I guess we'll see what today brings


----------



## poiuytrewq (15 February 2013)

Ah well the fact coming home has been mentioned has to be hopeful news . How about readi grass or similar to try and tempt him or as a bit of a treat?


----------



## Fjord (15 February 2013)

Keeping everything crossed.


----------



## meesha (15 February 2013)

All sounds positive and I am sure once home and back in his own surrondings with his own bucket/water he will pick up.

Fingers crossed for him coming home this weekend.

Hugs to Zeus


----------



## serena2005 (15 February 2013)

He's getting a bit of pasture mix and chaff (his usual feed) now which he's very happy about so when he's up to full feed size they will be satisfied.

I saw a poo yesterday! They are like baby pony poos! Lol tiny poo


----------



## Fransurrey (15 February 2013)

Hope the blip was an isolated one. Just had a positive vibe laden poo for him. Xx


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 February 2013)

So pleased to see your post this morning, we were wondering how he was.  I don't suppose you can really hope for better than 'as expected', the vets have done it all before.
<<<<<<Vibes>>>>>> for his continued recovery.


----------



## Zerotolerance (15 February 2013)

Good to hear he's happier with his fud now! The tiny poos are funny - at first, mine used to do them in a kind of long chain rather than a big round pile!


----------



## LauraWheeler (15 February 2013)

Glad to hear he is doing abit better. I hope he continues to improve. xx


----------



## magichorse (15 February 2013)

That seems positive!  So pleased and sending more vibes.  I keep thinking about you both x


----------



## serena2005 (15 February 2013)

Thanks everyone, his been taking off meds tonight. If he continues the way he's going he'll be home Sunday


----------



## Pearlsasinger (15 February 2013)

Excellent news!


----------



## MrsNorris (15 February 2013)

Thats great news, got everything crossed for you both


----------



## magichorse (15 February 2013)

serena2005 said:



			Thanks everyone, his been taking off meds tonight. If he continues the way he's going he'll be home Sunday 

Click to expand...

Brilliant!


----------



## angelish (15 February 2013)

that is good news hope he continues to improve and he can come home sunday


----------



## Nicnac (15 February 2013)

Great Friday evening news!


----------



## suffolkmare (15 February 2013)

So glad he's improving and hopefully home soon. Shame he couldn't get out for a little stroll, he must be fed up with his lights-on, no privacy stall by now. Hope he drinks up and eats his rations so he can go home on Sunday. <<hugs>> to you both


----------



## diamonddogs (15 February 2013)

Just caught up on this - here's hoping he'll be back where he belongs this weekend.

Perhaps he's just stir crazy and wants to go home! There's nothing like home food and your own bed when you've been ill.

(((yet more vibes)))


----------



## serena2005 (15 February 2013)

Thanks everyone can't wait to get him home, gonna get his bed ready tomorrow, lots of fresh new shavings, his best mate rocky is gonna be so pleased to see him!


----------



## Zerotolerance (16 February 2013)

Great news - so pleased for you both!


----------



## julie111 (16 February 2013)

YAY!


----------



## micramadam (16 February 2013)

Oh serena this is good news for you. I am so pleased. Fingers crossed that he does come home tomorrow. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## AdorableAlice (16 February 2013)

Fantastic news, very best wishes for the future. Alice


----------



## Wagtail (16 February 2013)

Excellent. You mde the right decision not to send him bck into surgery, didn't you. Phew! Fingers crossed he continues to recover well.


----------



## m1stify (16 February 2013)

Great news!


----------



## lurcher98 (16 February 2013)

How's Zeus doing today  hopefully still improving


----------



## diamonddogs (16 February 2013)

Bump!


----------



## serena2005 (16 February 2013)

Hi all, thanks for checking up on Zeus. 
Heart rate has risen a little he's had a scan and blood tests which show an infection. They can't say where the infection is, so can be the intestines where it was reattached or could be the his stitches. Either way holding off giving him antibiotics and should still be coming home tomorrow.
So it can't be too bad!

Anyway my sister and mum are off to see him and ask a few more questions. 

Looking forward to showing off pictures tomorrow of him back home


----------



## pines of rome (16 February 2013)

Thats good news, that he is allowed to go home, that will cheer him up! x


----------



## serena2005 (16 February 2013)

Hopefully this will be my last update! 
He has an infection where his stitches are, they are going to drain the fluid and if he stays the way he is he'll be home tomorrow  

The raise in heart rate they have realised they take it before they feed him... After he has eaten his heart rate goes down!  he just really loves his food!


----------



## LauraWheeler (16 February 2013)

Hope the infection clears and he's allowed home. Bet you can't wait. xx


----------



## Fluffy bunny (16 February 2013)

So pleased to hear this, fingers crossed for tomorrow xx


----------



## Fjord (16 February 2013)

Really pleased for you!


----------



## Kamakazegirl (16 February 2013)

What brilliant news! So happy for you! Go Zeussy! Bet you'll be relieved to get him home sweet home! X


----------



## lurcher98 (16 February 2013)

Great news


----------



## lelly (17 February 2013)

Is he home? Hope so. X


----------



## PeeGee (17 February 2013)

Really pleased to hear your boy is on the mend.


----------

